# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Contesting an infraction

## schauerlich

I received a 10 point infraction for posting a picture that I did not in any way knowingly post.

The thread (Warning, there's a goatse...)
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5452605

I did not post this knowingly, and in fact, when I made that post, the picture that I linked to was not a goatse at all. Here's the file I linked to, uploaded to imageshack... hopefully this link won't change either.

http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/3526/noupa6.jpg

Basically, someone said "No, shut up Ballmer!" and I was saying "No, you shut up!" I know, extremely childish, but it was CCGames, what there isn't...

The link that I put in the post wasthis (Once again, goatse warning):
http://media.codedchaos.com/convert/...nny/no%20u.png

Which as you can see, ends in no_u.png. I found it off of a google images search and was lazy, so I just took the direct link instead of uploading it to imageshack or photobucket. Some time between when I linked to the post and when it was reported, apparently another picture (the goatse) was uploaded and given the same name when it was uploaded, and was overwritten by bad software. 

This is all conjecture, but it's the only explanation I can think of for this. I've been a part of this community for over a year, and it's pretty much my home on the internet. I have read the entire CoC and respect its contents, and I would never post anything like this. Even though my post count might not reflect it, I am posting here constantly (mostly in OMGPP) and have never had an issue before. Although my explanation may be hard for you to believe, I ask you to look at my prior posting record and at least consider my situation. Thank you.

----------


## KiwiNZ

I will look at this and come back as soon as I can

----------


## KiwiNZ

OK after reviewing your history the post is definately outside the norm for you.

I think you may have fallen victim to the risks of posting links to such sites .

 I believe its safer to download an image and link from my own machine.

Given that I am prepared to give the benefit of doubt and reverse the infraction .

----------


## schauerlich

> OK after reviewing your history the post is definately outside the norm for you.
> 
> I think you may have fallen victim to the risks of posting links to such sites .
> 
>  I believe its safer to download an image and link from my own machine.
> 
> Given that I am prepared to give the benefit of doubt and reverse the infraction .


Thanks, Kiwi

----------

